# Information on Iroquois Cycle Works



## Lwood80 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm looking to see if anyone can help me with information on Iroquois bikes. Are these bikes rare? Is there a market for them? All that I can find is the attached information. What can they be valued at? Range?Thanks for your help.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 11, 2013)

well some pics of a original would help but i can best the original sales price im sure........as always,condition,condition,condition


----------



## bike (Jul 12, 2013)

*sounds*



Lwood80 said:


> View attachment 104212View attachment 104213
> 
> I'm looking to see if anyone can help me with information on Iroquois bikes. Are these bikes rare? Is there a market for them? All that I can find is the attached information. What can they be valued at? Range?Thanks for your help.




like a mead model they had LOTS of them and the name is just not real important


----------



## chitown (Jul 12, 2013)

bike said:


> like a mead model they had LOTS of them and the name is just not real important




Unless it is a pre-Mead Iroquois. The ad on the right is when they were a small producer in the 1890's in Chicago. Mead bought out the company, sold the old stock and the naming rights. Mead could make Iroquois badges and slap them on any bike he wanted... Schwinn, Pope, Snyder for the next 30-40 years.

The Mead badged Iroquois is probably more common and more than likely post TOC.

I have never seen an early Iroquois bike.


----------



## Lwood80 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Photos*

Well, I have some photos of one.  It also has 2 original wooden rims/ tires, tool kit, spare rim and fork.  Enjoy... Any information on bike would be appreciated.  Value?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 12, 2013)

*early bike*

neat bike,pm sent


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

Need more pictures, but probably around 1898ish, worth around $800.00


----------



## Lwood80 (Jul 13, 2013)

*New Photos*


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2013)

Since it has a coaster brake... more like 1902ish, or was added later.... Tires are more like 1896ish


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 13, 2013)

bummer i was thinking it was earlier..........but my pm offer is genuine reguardless


----------

